# Shop upgrade



## starr256 (Apr 9, 2022)

My shop is an old small cinder block block garage (10x18x7). Since retiring, the workshop has had to accommodate woodworking, metal cutting, welding and electronics efforts.  Over the years, I have insulated the walls (1/2" foam boards) and ceiling (6" fiberglass bats), added a propane heater that keeps the place comfortable during the winter. Unfortunately, it was built on a 4" slab of concrete has cracked and the walls were slowly subsiding. It's not that I have really heavy equipment, everything is of the "bench" size, but it was getting to to the point that the doors were sticking.  It was time to address the issue.
The result was a semi major upgrade to the workshop. Spent 2 months building a couple of workbenches (60"x32" each) capable of supporting the mill (+500lbs) and tooling with a total of 28 drawers. These are steel tube frames with 3/4" melamine/particle board sides. All the drawers are 24" deep, half are 16" wide with the rest 24" wide. They are 4" high. Then in March I emptied the shop so that the floor could be stabilized. I have a 10'x20' canopy in from of the shop, but still had to cover everything due to snow storms. Next was to lay down a wood floor (3/4" plywood over 1x3 stringers with 1/2" foam insulation boards). Then move all that stuff back....
I think I'm done............. Yeah, right.

The first photo is the "before".


Next is the emptied shop.


Next, the wood floor laid down.


And a couple shots of the final results..


----------



## Firstram (Apr 9, 2022)

That will be so much easier on your feet!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Apr 9, 2022)

I would give my left #u%$ for that much space. The biggest problem I would have is woodworking in the metal shop, I do a lot of small work. So the woodworking is on the back porch of my building.
.


----------



## Boswell (Apr 9, 2022)

looks great.  Nice work on the floor.


----------



## ConValSam (Apr 9, 2022)

Great upgrade! Easier on your feet and much warmer during the winter months. Congrats.


----------

